# Help with Viper Remote Start 555L



## twiprgrammer (Oct 11, 2014)

The key got stuck in the ignition so we changed the ignition. 98 Tahoe and it started fine... ran for about 20 mins. After we shut it off, now it starts but doesn't stay running. I googled and found info to reset remote. Complete. Found info to reset the tach. Complete. Still doesn't work? Suggestions? He'd actually just prefer to remove the remote start. We've never been able to start it with a key, you always have to use the remote.

Any help appreciated.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

twiprgrammer said:


> The key got stuck in the ignition so we changed the ignition. 98 Tahoe and it started fine... ran for about 20 mins. After we shut it off, now it starts but doesn't stay running. I googled and found info to reset remote. Complete. Found info to reset the tach. Complete. Still doesn't work? Suggestions? He'd actually just prefer to remove the remote start. We've never been able to start it with a key, you always have to use the remote.
> 
> Any help appreciated.


 Your not giving me enough info,I assume the reason you bought the new ignition was cause the remote start stopped working? Where is the Tach sense wire hooked up to? Should be a white wire from the Coil. Can you put the key in the ignition(don't turn it), then try to remote start it?


----------



## twiprgrammer (Oct 11, 2014)

"Your not giving me enough info,I assume the reason you bought the new ignition was cause the remote start stopped working? Where is the Tach sense wire hooked up to? Should be a white wire from the Coil. Can you put the key in the ignition(don't turn it), then try to remote start it?"

Sorry. I started the post with the Key got stuck in the ignition. While the truck was running. We could not release the key from the run position. (After replacing, he could see the springs were bent in the old ignition). The remote start never stopped working until the ignition was replaced. Actually it started and ran for about 15 mins, but would never start after that. Yesterday 10/14/14 - it was towed to the shop so we will see what the result will be. If there is any useful information to be had for other viper owners then I will update, otherwise I will delete/close this thread. Thank you.


----------

